# Broken 'fang'



## AliH (Jan 9, 2004)

Heavens, I've only just joined and I'm posting like mad already!

Poor Carrots (our black and white long-haired moggie) has managed to break one of his teeth (his right 'fang').

Both Simon and I had this feeling on Monday night that he wasn't quite right - we couldn't put our finger on it, he was eating and everything, but he just seemed a bit out of sorts, and even grumpier than normal! Anyway, I took him to the vets yesterday even though I felt a bit daft not really being able to describe any 'symptoms'.

It turns out half of his right fang has been broken off. Poor bunny. The vet isn't sure if the nerve is exposed, and he's eating so can't be too bad, but I think he's probably got a sore jaw from whatever whacked him. It's a bit of a mystery, the vet said that it was very unusual to see this type of injury in a cat and that it would normally only happen if he'd been hit by a car (which he discounted) or taken a severe blow to the face. The only other case he'd seen like this was a dog who had been hit in the face with a golf club!

We really can't think what happened although Simon and I both shared the same thoughts on a particular "theory". Chances are we're completely wrong and it's a massive (probably unfair) assumption, but.... we've had some new neighbours move into the flat downstairs about two weeks ago. The lady who lived there before had a cat who Carrots was friendly with and he often went through the catflap into Angela's to play with Socks. Anyway, we're wondering if Carrots wandered in as usual and for whatever reason ended up being hit or kicked. The trouble with Carrots is that, not only is he very big and rather "wild" and scary looking, but he also has an attitude. Not the kind of cat you can just shoo off very easily. If someone shouted at him or frightened him by jumping around, he would have hissed rather than running away.

I don't know - it might be really unfair of us to think this way, but we (and the vet) genuinely can't think of anything else that could have happened. We've lived here with Carrots for 4 years and he visits lots of homes (as do all the local cats) and no-one minds. And I can't believe someone could have hurt him in the street because he hates being touched if he's outside - he doesn't even like us fussing him in the street. No-one would be able to get close.

Obviously we can't say anything to our neighbours, but I think I might take the opportunity to introduce myself and mention that we've got a big cat who might try to get in their flat. I'll suggest they try to block the catflap.

Anyway, he was given an injection to numb any pain and prevent infection, and he seems a bit brighter now. The tooth is still firm in the gum and the vet hopes it will stay in for a long time yet. If it dies it will have to come out.

My poor handsome boy!

I'm interested to know if this has happened to anyone else's cat, and what caused it. Or if anyone has any ideas what else could have happened? I guess it's irrelevant now really, but I'm curious. I thought maybe he could have fallen, but that doesn't seem likely to me.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Very sad for what has happened - at least it's only a tooth! can that be repaired at all?

I wonder if it may have been due to a door or something? Maybe it possible one may have accidentaly smacked kitty?


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

*broken fang*

I'd strongly recommend getting a second opinion about the tooth, preferably from a veterinary dentist or someone who does a lot of dentistries. If the pulp is exposed, it is (a) excruciatingly painful and (b) certain to become abscessed sooner or later. One injection is not going to prevent infection for more than a few days. If it's really broken in half, then the pulp is exposed and the tooth will have to have a root canal or be extracted. Cats will learn to live with the pain and act pretty normal, but why let him suffer? This *really* needs to be assessed accurately.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## AliH (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi again

Thanks for your concern. The good news is that Carrots is back to his normal self now.

Drjean, I didn't manage to get a proper look at his mouth until the day after I took him to the vets, but I've looked at it again a few times since and in fact I don't think it's as bad as I thought.

There is less broken off than I imagined - I'd say the bottom third, rather than a half. The vet had said that he couldn't be 100% sure that the nerve was exposed, but from what he could see it was unlikely (the broken surface looks like 'whole tooth' rather than showing any cavities). He's also eating very well - in fact, he never actually stopped eating even when he was obviously feeling ill. That suggests to us that the nerve isn't exposed. I'm assuming the effects of the injection will have worn off by now, and he clearly isn't in any pain (I know animals can hide it well, but we've always been able to tell up until now when Carrots is hurting, and he certainly seems fine). My guess is that whatever hit him left him with a sore jaw (his bottom lip was also slightly cut) and possibly feeling a bit shaken up, and it was this that was making him feel poorly rather than the actual tooth itself.

Thanks so much for your advice though, I'll certainly bear it in mind if he starts seeming miserable again. However, for now I'm pretty convinced that he's not in any pain, and that he's back to normal (whenever he's been sick before - not often - he hasn't eaten, and that hasn't been a problem this time).

Rest assured that he'll be straight back to the vets if I'm even slightly concerned!

Ali


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Ali, Let me share your indignation, just in case someone kicked Carrots. It would be terrible by itself, but just the thought of it being a neighbor would be worse. I do hope it never happens again. Some people just don't like cats. Bless little Carrots! (or BIG Carrots)


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

*broken fang*

Great news, Ali! I'm so glad, because those fangs are a real problem when they get infected! If it's only 1/3 of the way down, chances are all is well. If you get a chance to look, see if you see a little brown dot in the middle of the tooth; if it's a tiny brown dot, that's okay, it's not the pulp. If it's wider and darker, then it may include the pulp. But it sounds like you're okay!

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------

